# Bweaver



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice! I got a buckfast from them a couple of years ago, and her offspring were spicey.


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

I bought 2 queens from them never again


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Bweavers are awesome. They have made great improvements the last few years. Of the seven of the Bweaver I have had none have mean/hot. They are my best producers too. Made a couple walk a ways with them this year and the 2nd generation seem to be just as calm as the 1st. Keep us updated CP. 

Plus Laura at Bweavers is a great person to deal with. Great customer service.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Some years ago I had mixed results with them, but my best hives this year are B. Weaver... so much so that I ordered more queens from them last week.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone run Bweavers for Almond Pollination? Or does anyone winter them in California?


----------



## checotah (Apr 4, 2010)

We bought 2 packages from B-weaver in April. I will be adding a super this weekend. They are very calm and allow a novice like me look in way to much with no stings. I have just added a queen to a swarm hive I caught I will have to see how it develops.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I had one buckfast queen, she was AWESOME!!! If I had 25-30 bucks a queen to spend on them, I would have all buckfasts. I find swarm cells in my hives and buy queen cells for less than 5 bucks a piece so I cannot justify the cost of a breed queen. BUT, I would recommend buckfast under any circumstance.

Kingfisher


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I have two nucs with them right now, weedwacked in front of them this am after hiving a swarm and they kicked mine and my sons butts!! I will give them the benefit of the doubt but keep an eye on them. If they are this hot as a nuc....just imagine how they will be as two deeps.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Update....moved one of my BWeaver queen nucs over to a 10 frame this am and OMG am I impressed. First, a little smoke and they where kittens, and the brood this queen is producing....wall to wall. This nuc was soo full of bees they they where even hanging out under the sbb. Peeked into the other BWeaver nuc and they are close behind!! So far two very happy thumbs up for BWeaver queens!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been very happy with my Bweaver queens so far. I requeened two hives on April 5th and they both have done very good, they are calm and making a good deal of honey. I should be getting pretty close to have a full hive of her brood. I am interested in doing my first mite drop check to see how they are doing soon. Laura was very nice when I talked with her on the phone.


----------



## shanebear (Mar 7, 2010)

I purchased and installed three Bweavers this spring.One has been awesome, another has been above average and the other has not met my standards.I'm pleased with my purchase, the experience, and the bee's are not hot at all.
I will be seeing soon how they cross with my original stock, but will also order more for fall requeening.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

shanebear said:


> I will also order more for fall requeening.


You need to check with them, They only ship their BeeWeaver Queens through the end of June. In the fall they will only have their Taylormade [Australian imports] queens available methinks. I am trying to work on an different option for my fall requeening, pm me if interested.

Kindest Regards
Danny


----------



## shanebear (Mar 7, 2010)

DRUR said:


> You need to check with them, They only ship their BeeWeaver Queens through the end of June. In the fall they will only have their Taylormade [Australian imports] queens available methinks. I am trying to work on an different option for my fall requeening, pm me if interested.
> 
> Kindest Regards
> Danny


You're right, I have to rethink this now
Thanks Shane


----------



## Soupy944 (Jun 4, 2010)

just installed mine today!!!!


----------



## archiater (Mar 17, 2010)

I bought two packages and they both failed. The first one never built out to make it through a New England winter despite my massive feeding efforts and the second turned into a laying worker hive. I dont think they can handle our New England weather. If they are that "hot" as you say down in Texas they may have become Africanized but thats my opinion.


----------

